# che polivalente



## laura12345

Ho un dubbio su questa frase:


é possibile che non ho mai il tempo di dirti qualcosa *che* subito te ne devi andare?

Si tratta di una frase pronunciata oralmente in un contesto informale. Il che in grassetto è un che polivalente?
e se lo è che funzione avrebbe?* perché/ poichè*?


----------



## marco.cur

Forse:
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/che1/ 
*1.* Come cong. subordinativa


----------



## laura12345

sarebbe unacausale. Quindi sarebbe *perchè*?
non ho il tempo di parlare perchè tene devi andare, giusto?


----------



## pulteney

Sì, "perché te ne devi andare" mi sembra il senso più comune


----------



## marco.cur

A me sembra che introduca una consecutiva.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Anche secondo me, marco.

Non siamo lontani da: "Era tanto stanco _che_ pareva più vecchio".

Anche se qualcuno — e non mi sentirei di biasimarlo, bada — potrebbe esser tentato di attribuire al _che_ un valore relativo, sono convinto che si tratti d'una congiunzione.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## marco.cur

È certamente una congiuzione. Tant'è vero che la frase può essere girata in "nemmeno il tempo di dirti qualcosa *e* te ne devi già andare".

Rivedendo i dizionari e le grammatiche mi viene il dubbio che introduca una dichiarativa, di tipo soggettivo.


----------



## Valexcrash

Anche io propendo per la consecutiva, e aggiungerei che a mio avviso c'è una velata funzione temporale. E in questo caso il *che* non sarebbe rimpiazzabile da altre congiunzioni.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Bel Thread!

GS


----------



## marco.cur

Per fugare ogni dubbio, ho chiesto un parere sul forum di _Cruscate.
_Ecco la risposta


----------



## francisgranada

Dal punto di vista mio (non madrelingua):

1. La prima impressione: la frase in questione mi sembrava non assai chiara (quasi sbagliata ...)
2. La seconda impressione/lettura: "... non ho mai il tempo di dirti qualcosa [per]*ché* subito te ne devi andare."
3. La teraza lettura (dopo un po' di pausa ), anche: "... non ho mai il tempo di dirti qualcosa [di tipo] *che *(= qualcosa come) subito te ne devi andare"

Ora quello che non ho capito bene dalle vostre reazioni è, quale interpretazione concreta (oltre a _che_ = _perché_) viene in considerazione?


----------



## Valexcrash

Francis, non è nessuna delle tre.
La frase più o meno significa "non riesco mai a dirti nulla, è come se tu decidessi di andartene ogni volta che inizio a parlare".


----------



## marco.cur

1. La frase è molto colloquiale.

2. 
Se sostituisci _che_ con _perché_ il significato cambia; spieghi il motivo per cui non puoi parlare col tuo interlocutore (quasi a giustificarti, nella frase specifica), e in tal caso introdurrebbe una proposizione causale. Invece, con _che_ metti in relazione due fatti in una determinata successione tempolale. Nella frase proposta è quasi un rimprovero rivolto all'intelocutore.


----------



## laura12345

Molte grazie a tutti!
Dunque consecutiva (con connotazione temporale). Dopotutto la conseguenza segue sempre una causa.


----------



## Paola Calise

*''sono tornata adesso che ero impegnata''*

Cioè si può usare il 'che' per dare una spiegazione? Praticamente sostituerebbe il 'perchè' o 'poichè'. Altro esempio: 'Non avevo visto il tuo messaggio che stavo in classe'. Se questa forma non è corretta, quale sarebbe la forma più adatta da usare, preferibilmente senza l'uso del perchè o poichè, i quali non suonano tanto bene. Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu vuoi usare CHE (scorretto oltre che fastidioso all'orecchio) e dici che "perchè" non suona bene??


----------



## lorenzos

Sul che polivalente e causale le discussioni sono infinite (v. qui).
Se proprio vogliamo usare quelle frasi, direi di accentare il che e anteporgli una  virgola. Oppure eliminarlo, ché si può farne a meno:
- Sono appena tornata, ero impegnata.
- Non avevo visto il tuo messaggio, stavo (ero) in classe.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Salve.

Innanzitutto, esiste "ché" (con accento acuto) con il significato causale di "perché".


> ché /ke/ cong. [...] 2. [con valore causale:_ teneva le mani in tasca c. sentiva freddo_] ≈ (_lett_.) dacché, dal momento che, in quanto (che), perché, (_lett_.) perciocché, poiché.


ché in "Sinonimi e Contrari"



Il "che" di cui parli è noto come "_che _polivalente", il cui uso, "soprattutto con valore relativo, costituisce un caso piuttosto comune di errore che si commette nello scritto o nel parlato poco controllati."


> Nella lingua d’oggi, soprattutto nell’italiano parlato colloquiale o di uso medio [...], è [...] diffusa la tendenza a estendere l’uso del _che_, con significato generico, anche come introduttore di subordinate che nell’italiano standard avrebbero più spesso congiunzioni subordinanti semanticamente più precise. In particolare si parla di _che_ polivalente nel caso in cui la congiunzione sia utilizzata per introdurre frasi di significato esplicativo-consecutivo (come in 1), frasi causali (2), frasi consecutivo-presentative (3), frasi relative temporali (4), frasi finali (5), frasi in cui _che_ ha valore enfatizzante-esclamativo (6), frasi pseudorelative (7).


che polivalente  in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano" (mia sottolineatura)

Personalmente, dalle mie parti sento spesso l'uso del _che _polivalente, forse anche per influenze dialettali.



Incrociato con @lorenzos.


----------



## bearded

Ciao Paola, e benvenuta nel forum!
Pienamente d'accordo con Lorenzos e il Crociato (esiste 'ché').  Ma la frase nel titolo che cosa significa? Forse ''sono tornata solo adesso perché ero impegnata (altrove)'? Oppure 'Sono tornata perché avevo preso l' impegno (di tornare) qui'?
In ogni caso - scusa se te lo dico - la frase è formulata in modo per me orribile.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> ''sono tornata solo adesso *perché* ero impegnata


Appunto.


----------

